# Hate Ignorant People(You all will agree)



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

Today i was doing my part in this world as a responsible Pitbull owner and was taking Thor for a walk, and then off to the dog park to socialize. When i got to the dog park there were a ton of dogs for him to play with, but when Thor and I got there about half of them moved to the other side of the park and the other half stayed, but looked rather nervous. so when i reassured the remaining dog owners that He's not aggressive and that hes a big baby they seemed to relax. So Thor and a boxer began to play and chase each other, then so did a couple of the other dogs. but as you all know pitbulls like to play rough, they like to wrestle. So the boxer and Thor PLAYED roughly, while the boxer owner and i talked. The next thing you know theres a golf cart behind me asking " who's the owner of the Pit?". so i raised my hand and asked if there was a problem. The park officer told me there was a complaint of a "pitbull mauling other dogs". Then he gave me a $50 fine for not having my pitbull muzzled and on a leash! i kept my cool, payed my fine, and then was asked to leave the park due to the fact that my dog was making the other dog owners uncomfortable. Took a deep breath and then was on my way. Later on i went to Petco's puppy socialization classes where Thor has been going since he was a pup. when i got there the other dog owners picked up there dogs and were going to leave. so once again reassured people that he's not going to harm anyone, people then gave me the eye roll. so Thor was MUCH bigger than the other dogs and was intimating to the other pet owners. Thor put one paw on anther young puppy and the owner flipped her shit, making a huge seen. and then Thor and I were asked to leave the class because he was making people uncomfortable. 


In the end i wanted to break some ones neck , but kept my composure. People are ignorant and will never see the true beauty of Thor and pitbulls as a whole! thanks for reading :clap:


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

uhmmm It is my opinion that Pitbulls do not belong in dog parks sorry.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree that pits do not belong in dog parks because if a fight breaks out they will always be blamed. However I do think the fine is questionable. Is there BSL in your area? Are there laws about pits needing muzzles and leashes? Were there signs posted stating that pits were not allowed? If there are laws, well then you were in the wrong, no matter how unjust the laws are, you are better off fighting BSL, than breaking the law. If there are no laws, I would have fought the ticket and fine.

Also I would complain to the home office of Petco about being asked to leave, make a big stink, email the CEO if you have to, that was unfair. Maybe you can get some coupons out of it. My pit is welcome at the Petco classes, as half the staff have pits, and I can't imagine being turned away.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it's okay, but most people on this website don't take their pitties to dog parks or let their pitties off lead in public areas with other dogs. i totally understand that Thor is a young pup and needs tons of socialization, but if the other owners are giving you problems and you actually got a FINE for your dog playing... that isn't very good. you could arrange play dates with owners like the boxer's owner, since they didn't mind that your dogs were playing. play dates in places where, for example, your backyard where the dogs are completely supervised. i'm not sure how many friends you have with dogs that will play nice with thor that he won't hurt because he's so big and rough (i wouldn't suggest he play with a yorkie, haha) ... i'm not thrilled that you went to a puppy socialization class and you were asked to leave and not come back... i mean, c'mon. you're trying to get your dog socialized so that nothing bad ever happens... but, like i said before, do what you can to set up play dates and continue to socialize him on-lead and things of that sort. but i wouldn't take him to the dog park anymore, that's for sure. 

let us know how it goes!


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

i whats wrong wiith a dog park? i always bring him (this one was not our regular dog park) and he gets along great with other dogs, not a dominant or aggressive bone in his body. but i understand where you guys are coming from,.

oh, and im not too worried about petco those were young puppies with owners who were nervous.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I am not for dog parks either sorry... But yes the ignorance of others can get very annoying.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

DCPitbull said:


> i whats wrong wiith a dog park? i always bring him (this one was not our regular dog park) and he gets along great with other dogs, not a dominant or aggressive bone in his body. but i understand where you guys are coming from,.


What's wrong with dog parks is that other irresponsible owners take their dogs there, and if a chihuahua attacks your pup, and he bites it in self defense, it is your dog that will be blamed. Having a pit means saying goodbye to dog parks. Plus so many people go there with sick and poorly cared for dogs, it is a great place to pick up parasites. People often bring their aggressive dogs to the dog park to socialize them, and once again if your dog gets attacked and tries to defend itself, a bunch of people are gonna cry vicious pitbull. Don't set your dog up to take the fall. I would not take ANY dog to a dog park, let alone my pit. I would be afraid my EB would get sick, or attacked, my Pug might get killed, and my Pit would have some BS blamed on it. It's a great place to pick up hookworms and Parvo to name a few BTW. Plus Bordatella Vaccine is not 100% and a dog park is a great way to bring Kennel cough to your home.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

iam for dog parks. just have to watch your dog.


thats complete bull. i would have threw the fine away infront of the person who gave it to me and flipped out, if i was in your position. unless theres a law in my area stating i cant bring my dog there, i will bring him wherever i want. such as a dog park or a training class like you were talking about. if the people want to leave, then let them leave. thats there problem.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

I understand the dog park thing, but why let my "Dog" miss out on a "Dog" park. when i supervise carefully and bring his own water bowls to prevent kennel cough and other parasites and viruses.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think the others made it pretty clear.... dog parks are just not a safe place for pitbulls. your pit will be blamed if another dog attacks it and it defends itself. your dog could get sick PLAYING with other dogs. not even just drinking out of its own bowl. it can all happen in an instant, and you will not have any chance to change it. i mean, you were pretty much snubbed at the park AND got a fine. it's pretty clear to me, i'd say....


----------



## ojalegria (Jun 9, 2009)

This happens to us all the time. The funny part about it though is that the ignorant people are always the ones with the little toy dogs that snap at anything that moves. We have been taking Kane and Ella to the dog beach and dog parks since we got them and there is always that one person who has some thing retarded to say about pit bulls. I dont even bother saying what i wish i could, instead I just move to some people with more aggressive playing dogs which there always is at the places we go.
Thanks for sharing your story I feel your pain but i know for as long as im a pit owner there will always be ignorant ppl with something to say.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IMO the only thing ignorant about this is "a pit bull at a dog park"


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

well if they want pitbulls to be muzzled then they should have all dogs be muzzled. any dog can attack or be aggressive, its not the breed


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

IMO there is nothing wrong with a dog park. just because you have a pitbull doesnt mean you cant go. yes they can get sick easier if you take them there and thats about the only thing that would stop me. just because my dogs a pitbull means i cant take her there? yea, i dont think so. i dont care if people get scared or leave. i will be there making sure my dogs behaving, just like people should be there making sure there dog is behaving. i hate those stupid toy/teacup dogs, or whatever you want to call them. every incounter i have with them is bad, they always bark and try to bite bigger dogs.


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

I personally don't see a problem with the dog parks, yeah some people are dumb about the pits but how else are you supposed to socialize your pits?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

DCPitbull said:


> well if they want pitbulls to be muzzled then they should have all dogs be muzzled. any dog can attack or be aggressive, its not the breed


i agree, theres bigger and stronger dogs out there at dog parks. but pitbulls are always the breed frowned upon. its complete bull.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

xx69felicax said:


> I personally don't see a problem with the dog parks, yeah some people are dumb about the pits but how else are you supposed to socialize your pits?


You're supposed to socialize in a more controlled environment... maybe someones back yard... not with alot of dogs..with more like one or two that way if there's an accident it's more manageable. Our dogs are not loving to other animals...they were bred to love humans... Honestly... no matter what, if you have an APBT it doesn't matter how much you socialize them when they get older they still will not like other dogs... Socializing with other animals is basically pointless and detrimental to our breed to ignore the purpose in which they are/where bred for. You may feel comfortable having your dogs around other animals, but mark my word, your setting you and your dog up for failure further down the road.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really understand where everybody is coming from, and I know if I took my babies to the dog park and there was a fight, my baby would be the one cowering at the bottom beat up. Neither of them would never bite or provoke another dog, but I wouldn't put them in that situation in the first place. If any of you have looked around this website, and you all obviously know for yourselves, there are a LOT of people out there that do not like our breed. They don't like them enough that there are laws out there banning these dogs. We are ALL aware that all dogs can be aggressive, I've been bitten by small dogs a lot, never a big dog, but nobody cares. It's the way your dog is brought up, we all know it, but you are out there to better this breed, and if something happens, you're gonna be sh*t outta luck and you're gonna come here and complain about how something happened and now they're gonna put your pup to sleep. Socialize your dogs in other ways, I do it all the time. If you aren't imaginative enough to figure out any other way, then I guess go right ahead and go to the dog park, just don't come complaining here when something bad happens.

ah, i'm riled up.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> i agree, theres bigger and stronger dogs out there at dog parks. but pitbulls are always the breed frowned upon. its complete bull.


I'm enjoying this convo so don't feel that I'm just out here to argue... I'm just here to shed some light on the subject...

Bigger dogs...yes... stronger dogs... i doubt it... Your dog has more punch than you realize... The rule may be in place for the wrong reasons, but it is there to protect you and everyone else's animals. I don't think "pitbulls" should ever step foot in a dog park... yes your dog listens to your commands, but when he/she gets bumped the wrong way by another dog and there's a scuffle... it's not like breaking up a great dane fight... it's alot mroe brutal and they turn on their blinders and put on ear muffs... they won't hear you or see you from the side.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> You're supposed to socialize in a more controlled environment... maybe someones back yard... not with alot of dogs..with more like one or two that way if there's an accident it's more manageable. Our dogs are not loving to other animals...they were bred to love humans... Honestly... no matter what, if you have an APBT it doesn't matter how much you socialize them when they get older they still will not like other dogs... Socializing with other animals is basically pointless and detrimental to our breed to ignore the purpose in which they are/where bred for. You may feel comfortable having your dogs around other animals, but mark my word, your setting you and your dog up for failure further down the road.


ehh everyone keeps saying that they dont like other dogs. but i have to say thats not always true. my pitbull LOVES my other dog. whenever she sees my other dog, shes gets extremely happy. shes goes crazy. she has met my friends boston terrier and they got long great too. she played with him and the boston terrier even started chewing her tail.

not argueing! just saying


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

Our Dogs were actually bred for bull baiting an to execute the bull in ceremonies. there a cross between the Fighting Bulldog (now extinct) and the bull terrier. Then later on were used as baby sitters in the mid to late 1800's. then eventually were the family dogs of the 1920's and 1930's. they were not meant to hate other walks of life such as dogs but simply do what they were told to do by their human counter parts. all dogs can be social no matter what the age

not trying to come off as an ass by the way


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> ehh everyone keeps saying that they dont like other dogs. but i have to say thats not always true. my pitbull LOVES my other dog. whenever she shes my other dog, shes gets extremely happy. shes goes crazy. she has met my friends boston terrier and they got long great too. she played with him and the boston terrier even started chewing her tail.


Yeah... i thought so too... My story is... I brought a 6 week old puppy home... my other 2 year old looooved her... one morning my baby dog was a year and a half. It changed in a blink of an eye... I never expected it... now they can't even be in the same room together. It happens... it's what you signed up for when you bought your pitbull... you can't really avoid it. It's really rare to have a 6 year old pitbull who has not had any problems with another dog.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I'm enjoying this convo so don't feel that I'm just out here to argue... I'm just here to shed some light on the subject...
> 
> Bigger dogs...yes... stronger dogs... i doubt it... Your dog has more punch than you realize... The rule may be in place for the wrong reasons, but it is there to protect you and everyone else's animals. I don't think "pitbulls" should ever step foot in a dog park... yes your dog listens to your commands, but when he/she gets bumped the wrong way by another dog and there's a scuffle... it's not like breaking up a great dane fight... it's alot mroe brutal and they turn on their blinders and put on ear muffs... they won't hear you or see you from the side.


i guess i dont realize how much strength my dog has. im curious about that. the thing is though, i most likely would keep the dog on the leash, which would help alot. id be very cautious but at the same time, enjoying seeing all the other owners walking there dogs and stuff.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DCPitbull said:


> Our Dogs were actually bred for bull baiting an to execute the bull in ceremonies. there a cross between the Fighting Bulldog (now extinct) and the bull terrier. Then later on were used as baby sitters in the mid to late 1800's. then eventually were the family dogs of the 1920's and 1930's. they were not meant to hate other walks of life such as dogs but simply do what they were told to do by their human counter parts. all dogs can be social no matter what the age
> 
> not trying to come off as an ass by the way


No assness taken lol. I know the orgin of the APBT, but that was 89 years ago... the breed was taken to so many different levels before being acknowledged as the breed it is today called the American Pit Bull Terrier. The dogs you speak of came from various backrounds for different purposes, but the APBT was finely tuned here in america for dog fighting.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> i guess i dont realize how much strength my dog has. im curious about that. the thing is though, i most likely would keep the dog on the leash, which would help alot. id be very cautious but at the same time, enjoying seeing all the other owners walking there dogs and stuff.


check out OldFortKennels.com

this dude will really show you what an APBT is made of as far as strength. he has 40ish pound dogs pulling thousands of pounds.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> i guess i dont realize how much strength my dog has. im curious about that. the thing is though, i most likely would keep the dog on the leash, which would help alot. id be very cautious but at the same time, enjoying seeing all the other owners walking there dogs and stuff.


yah the American Pitbull packs a lot of muscle, and back it up with a hell of alot of tenacity and heart. thats why their great weight pullers.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

xx69felicax said:


> I personally don't see a problem with the dog parks, yeah some people are dumb about the pits but how else are you supposed to socialize your pits?


There is no problem with dog parks. Only problems with bringing apbt's to a dog park. My 1 year old female loves other dogs. She is a sweet and loving girl. But I have had another dog lunge at her and she turned into a dog I had never seen before. I don't think she would start anything with another dog but I do believe that if another dog started something with her she would finish it. Then it would all be blamed on me because of her breed.....I have learned with this breed you must be careful.

If something goes wrong at the dog park it makes us all look bad....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DCPitbull said:


> all dogs can be social no matter what the age
> 
> not trying to come off as an ass by the way


I beg to differ .........

I have seen apbt's that you could never socialize.....Talk to a few people on this board and you will see that there are dogs that just can't be...

I have an 11 week old pup that is already showing DA. I am trying to socialize him but there is noway to know when or if your dog will develop DA but you must always be ready.....


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I beg to differ .........
> 
> I have seen apbt's that you could never socialize.....Talk to a few people on this board and you will see that there are dogs that just can't be...


haha at first i thought you werre going to say i was indeed an ass haha.

but when you start at a young age and show your pup what is acceptable around other dogs, when they grow up there not going to be some super aggressive monster. look at the 20 plus pitbull Ceaser Millan owns. they live with all sorts of dogs and deal quite well. Its not like hes some immortal who is the only one who can do this, its about recognizing dominant/aggressive behavior and nipping it as soon as possible, even if takes 1000 trys


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DCPitbull said:


> haha at first i thought you werre going to say i was indeed an ass haha.
> 
> but when you start at a young age and show your pup what is acceptable around other dogs, when they grow up there not going to be some super aggressive monster. look at the 20 plus pitbull Ceaser Millan owns. they live with all sorts of dogs and deal quite well. Its not like hes some immortal who is the only one who can do this, its about recognizing dominant/aggressive behavior and nipping it as soon as possible, even if takes 1000 trys


Haha Ceasar is a totally different can of worms... My eldest APBT was also 6 weeks old when i brought her home... I socialized the shiz out of her...she was DA the day I brought her home... i worked with her for the first 2 or so years, but then it just kept on growing... it's something they can't help neither can you.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

why are you getting your pitbulls so young?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My first APBT I wasn't seasoned enough in the breed...i bought from a BYB who didn't give a crap when I had turned just 18 years old. My other little baby came to me from a reputable breeder who i've known for years. After speaking with me for so long he knows that I know what the heck I'm doin lol. I asked to take her alittle early because I was excited for my little addition to the home. He's only a 30 minute drive from me so he checks on her often


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

oh, i see. well i hope it all works out for you


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has thrown in the good 'ol 

"A pit bull may not start a fight, but they will finish it". 

It's honestly just not worth the risk of being villified and having your dog potentially taken away from you if something were to go wrong. IMO.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Just be carful and always be careful...

I never thought any of my dogs would be DA but after being on this forum for awhile I knew what to look for and when I saw it for the first time it scared me. Now dealing with it with Thor it's not all that weird. I have never had one show DA so soon but this is what you sign up for when you get into this breed. I wouldn't change a thing about my dogs though. What they are is what they are..........


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess i under stand the whole "A pit bull may not start a fight, but they will finish it" thing but i feel like the best way to do it is to let Thor run around with other dogs (carefully supervised). but i do understand where your coming from and ill try to be more careful when deciding to go into a dog park.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DCPitbull said:


> I guess i under stand the whole "A pit bull may not start a fight, but they will finish it" thing but i feel like the best way to do it is to let Thor run around with other dogs (carefully supervised). but i do understand where your coming from and ill try to be more careful when deciding to go into a dog park.


I'm glad to hear you are rethinking it.

Think of it this way, when you arrange play dates in a controlled environment such as a backyard and invite only friends' dogs with even temperments who you trust it's basically a win win. People you like, dogs you trust and socialization at the same time.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

True. True. But at the same time i still want him to experience all sorts of people and dogs and i will pay close attention to him and the way other dogs are acting around him. i want to experience the beach and things of that nature, and not be trapped to the confinements of a back yard.

Carriana, cute pit by the way


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DCPitbull said:


> Our Dogs were actually bred for bull baiting an to execute the bull in ceremonies. there a cross between the Fighting Bulldog (now extinct) and the bull terrier. Then later on were used as baby sitters in the mid to late 1800's. then eventually were the family dogs of the 1920's and 1930's. they were not meant to hate other walks of life such as dogs but simply do what they were told to do by their human counter parts. all dogs can be social no matter what the age
> 
> not trying to come off as an ass by the way


The APBT was not created till after bull baiting was banned. The dogs that had been used for bull baiting where the foundation of what created to APBT. When bull baiting was banned people started using dog in the pit. There where crosses made and the best bred to the best till the APBT was born. Not originally bred for DA itself but gameness, however over the last 100 years DA itself has been bred for and very well know in these dogs.

A dog liking its house mates or friends dogs it knows is WAY different than liking any ol dog that runs up to it. Alot of dogs have no issues till over 2 years old. I have seen dog that start issues with DA at 5. But the point is that it is in thier nature to be DA and even if they haven't shown it yet all it takes is once and then you are possibly being sued or loosing your dog.

Not trying to be rude just letting you know what can happen. As I said before you set your dog up for failure this way. Controlled small groups are a better way to socialize or on leash parks.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

trust me i would rather have a couple of buds bring their dogs over and spit the wind while our dogs play. but when reality hits and i cant have a couple a friends stop by with their dogs, i guess i can go meet other dogs at the dog park when i want no questions asked. people on this site are trying to change the breeds stigma and the dog park is a great way to change it. (if you actually have a well trained dog)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Did you say dog park?*

http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11672-did-you-say-dog-park.html


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

haha i did say dog park! and how i will now be more cautious with going to them BUT when i do i will be a responsible pet owner and watch who is around my dog and more importantly how he and other dogs are behaving around each other. from the second i feel there could be any problem on goes the leash and harness and then were off


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

DCPitbull why would you ever take your dog to a dog park with or without a leash?

And the topic of you thread is "Hate Ignorant People"? I don't get it 

You have been gavin very good advise in this thread please read it and learn


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Dog park fights and owner responsibility!!!*

I hate dog parks. In concept, dog parks are a wonderful idea but in my experiences...
The posted rules are almost never followed or enforced. People almost never watch their dogs closely. If a dog is having behavioral problems, its owners usually have no idea. If the problem is brought to their attention by other park patrons they get defensive about it. "My angel Fifi is not acting aggressive/possessive/territorial! How dare you?!" Too many pet owners cannot read canine body language and know nothing about canine interactions or what is behaviorally appropriate and inappropriate. There is no structure or discipline... just a few dozen barely supervised dogs running around (and a fight just waiting to happen) while the owners chat and socialize among themselves.

When people trust their dogs, of any breed, to get along in a large group under little supervision... fights WILL happen. When people bring high value toys or treats for their dog into the park, that other dogs will want too, fights WILL happen. When people bring in more dogs than they can reasonably control, fights WILL happen. When people are oblivious about their dog's own behavioral issues, fights WILL happen. And when people believe that a dog's behavior is solely determined by how you raise it, ignoring the fact that dogs are animals with primal instincts, fights WILL happen.
When I read a column today in the Fayetteville Observer, my disdain of dog parks was reaffirmed.

The author of the column is the owner of a Labrador that was attacked at a dog park by a Pit Bull. The Lab's owners were playing fetch with their dog when the Pit Bull decided it wanted the ball too, and a fight began. The Pit Bull's owner panicked and did not know what to do and the husband of the columnist had to kick the dog to end the fight. The Lab is fine now but was bitten by the Pit Bull and resulted in a column calling for the banning of Pit Bulls from dog parks.

I don't agree with breed bans of any kind but to be honest... I never take my Pit Bull Terrier to dog parks. I don't even take my Jack Russell Terriers to dog parks. In general, Terriers don't back down from challenges and dog parks are a terrible idea for any dog with these qualities. There are too many dogs running around, too few owners who are in control (or even paying attention) and it is too easy for accidents and fights to happen.

Nancy McCleary wrote about the dog park incident in her blog and I agree with much of what she said. I agree that breed bans are silly and do not address the real issue, stupid owners. However, the assumption that dogs who fight must have been trained to fight is not accurate. You don't have to train a dog to fight any more than you have to train it to run, chase or jump. These are all behaviors a dog will engage in naturally under the right circumstances, but some have shorter fuses than others.
As an owner of a dog, any breed, it is up to you to know your dog. Know its personality, its strengths and its weaknesses. Keeping this information in mind, you must always watch you dog. If you know your dog tends to obsess over toys, and then you see your dog running around with a stick it has found and acting like this is the best toy ever, keep a close eye on that situation. If another dog tries to take that stick, you could have a fight on your hands (yes, a fight over a stick) unless you intervene quickly and correctly. Do not be afraid to intervene or to let other owners know if their dogs are acting badly.

If your dog is socially pushy and is trying to get another dog to play by pouncing and nipping, and the dog is not reciprocating this behavior and wants to be left alone, intervene and call your dog away. Just because your dog wants to play does not obligate the other dog to feel the same way. The other dog is not rude or mean by not wanting to play. However, your dog is being very rude by not backing off. If your dog does not obey and come when called, go get him/her and do not let the situation escalate. The dog that is being pounced on may have to take matters into its own paws if you don't.

If you are like me and you don't want to throw your dogs into a potentially harmful situation, there are plenty of meetup groups all around the country for dog owners. Most of these groups offer on-leash activities and if your dog makes a friend, you can arrange supervised play dates.

Dog park fights and owner responsibility


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

bringing your pitbull to a dogpark isnt ignorant


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*A Day at the Park!!!*

He is just like other dogs I would always say; He loves to go to the dog park to play every day 
Everyone loves him there, so it's ok; My dog won't fight--he wasn't raised that way 
But then one day, right before dark, A troubled young man came into the park 
He had by his side the biggest dog I'd ever seen, And unfortunately for us, both were quite mean 
We asked very nicely if they would just go; The dog answered with a snarl and the man with a harsh "NO!" 
Well his dog was a terror, threatening to all; Then he started a fight with a Lab over a ball 
They fought pretty hard and the man would not intervene; Then here comes my dog and pushes right in between 
He grabbed that big dog and thrashed him around; And with one quick jerk threw him down on the ground 
The Lab was able to escape; I heard everyone cheer; But my dog was now in a frenzy and would not let me near 
When he finally let go, what I saw stopped my heart; That big mean dog had been torn apart 
The authorities were called, the big dog was now dead; But they didn't take the big dog; they took my dog instead 
We all tried to explain that my dog saved the day; But because of his breed he was taken away 
You see my dog was a Pitbull and they don't get any breaks; One small incident is all that it takes 
A dog had died; And though he hadn't started the fight, My dog was held responsible for what happened that night 
He was deemed a danger to all and sentenced to death; And I hold him now as he takes his last breath 
It's my fault that my dog is being killed today; Please listen for a moment to what I am going to say 
Everyone warned me about his potential to fight; I said it won't happen, I am raising him right 
And now my dog is paying the ultimate price; Because I was stubborn and wouldn't take the advice He only did what he was bred to do; Learn from our story; don't let it happen to you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great post Marty!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> *A Day at the Park!!!*
> 
> Everyone warned me about his potential to fight; I said it won't happen, I am raising him right
> And now my dog is paying the ultimate price; Because I was stubborn and wouldn't take the advice He only did what he was bred to do; Learn from our story; don't let it happen to you.


:goodpost:


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

That about says it all!


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

Personally I would not take my dog to a dog park. The viruses that can be passed along, not knowing the dog or better yet the owner of the dog. If the owner of the dog isnt able to control the dog or freezes up if a fight does break out, your stuck trying to contol your dog plus a dog that has no clue who you are. I only introduce my dog to other dogs while she is on the leash as well as the other dog. After myself and the other owner feel confident that the dogs will be fine together we will then allow them to do their thing in a small area were we will be able to react quickly if things do begin to go bad. Then allow them to play in the yard but allways around to be able to make a move.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Responsible uses of a Breakstick*

*What is a break stick:*
A break stick is a device made to be inserted in the mouth of a pit bull (behind the molars) to gently pry open and release its grip on an object or another animal. This is a safety item every pit bull owner should possess.

*Why Every Responsible Pit Bull Owner needs a Break Stick:*
Because the pit bull has been bred for their fighting abilities, they can inflict serious injury to other dogs if the fight is not broken up quickly and efficiently. Even the most well-behaved pit bull could potentially fight one day. A break stick can easily help you get the pit bull to release another dog. This, in no way, means the pit bull has "locking jaws". That is a myth. Pit Bulls have the tenacity to hold on, and the break stick gives the owner the ability to get the dog's jaws open. Keep in mind that most dogs fight differently than pit bulls. The pit bull will get a solid grip and then hold and shake. The break stick has been designed to break their grip.

*How to use the Break Stick:*
Insert the break stick behind the molars where the gap is found. Turn the break stick. The turning action should open the dog's jaws enough so you can pull the dog back by the collar.

Secure the dog the stick is being used on. Straddle the dog with your legs. Squeeze them around the lower portion of the body. The back legs are essentially the drive train. Strength come from the rear legs. (shaking / tugging) You want to immobilize the back legs to prevent the dogs from moving/turning to avoid the stick. Grab the subject dog by the scruff of the neck. ( Back of neck) then insert the angled end between the opening in the rear of mouth. ( molars) If the dog has hold of another dog, there will generally be a space. In the instances where an exceptionaly hard biting dog leaves little room for a stick, try to work it in when the dog changes position or holds. Stick should be made of good wood (IE: cocobola), plastic or fiberglass. Not metal, as it may hurt the dog and break teeth. It should be angled like a door stop. ( Hammer handles break) The twist is the key.

*Dos and Don'ts of break sticks:*
*Please do not attempt to use a break stick on other breeds of dogs. Other breeds, when in a fight, will usually do alot of snapping and biting instead of getting a solid grip. 
*
Try to practice and get comfortable with the break stick before you actually will need to use it.

Keep in mind the limitations of the break stick and have alternative methods at your disposal.

Thank you and please be responsible!

*If you insist in going to the dog park, all I can do is try to help you break up a fight... its going to happen its just when *:hammer:


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Dog parks? Thanks everyone I appreciate all the perspectives. What about Pit Bulls as therapy and service dogs? Anybody got one? How is it working for you?


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> iam for dog parks. just have to watch your dog.
> 
> thats complete bull. i would have threw the fine away infront of the person who gave it to me and flipped out, if i was in your position. unless theres a law in my area stating i cant bring my dog there, i will bring him wherever i want. such as a dog park or a training class like you were talking about. if the people want to leave, then let them leave. thats there problem.


*Not trying to call you out but as owners of dogs that are on the BSL chopping block and at the forefront of dog fear, we cannot afford to behave in this manner. If we flip out over everything, we make our dogs look bad just as we look bad if our dogs misbehave.*



DCPitbull said:


> I understand the dog park thing, but why let my "Dog" miss out on a "Dog" park. when i supervise carefully and bring his own water bowls to prevent kennel cough and other parasites and viruses.


*I am in the middle of this one. We go to area parks with our dogs, not dog parks and our dogs are always leashed. We do not let our dogs (any of them and we have several breeds) play off lead with dogs we do not know. It's safer all the way around. We take our dogs everywhere we can and we let them meet other dogs and people but we make sure WE control the situation, not the dogs or the other owners. If there is the slightest hint of something going awry, we move on or completely leave. We have big, muscular dogs and they will always be blamed if something were to happen. If a 100 lb lab attacked my 65 lb AmStaff at the dog park, what would the headline be??? "Aggressive Pit Bull Mauls Dog Twice Her Size". No, it's not right, it's not fair but it is what it is. It is MY job to protect and care for my animals and to do that, I must control their environment and how they interact with others.

I would contact the controlling agency about the fine and contest it, if there were no signs banning pits or requiring muzzles, etc. I would also contact management at PetCo about being asked to leave class. Those classes are supposed to teach people so the teacher should have explained WHY your dog is no more of a threat than any others. JMO....
*


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DCPitbull said:


> I understand the dog park thing, but why let my "Dog" miss out on a "Dog" park.


For me I have always thought my dogs are not normal dogs. Haven't you ever heard the saying "If it's not a apbt, then it's just a dog"

Please all new owners please take care when taking your dog around other dogs.....

Here is a good magazine. Even in here it has a whole article about dog parks and why not to take your apbt......Popular Dogs: American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Just stating my opinion which is going to be similar if not the same as almost everyone else. I have always said that it takes a special kind of person to own a pitbull. When you own a pit you take on a world full of people who will discriminate and hate your dog because of stereotypes and bad press. Is it fair? No, but lifes not fair. We know, love and trust our dogs but not everyone feels the same way.You absolutely must take certain precautions when owning these dogs because if there ever is an altercation you pit will be blamed regardless. I do think its important to socialize your pit however not at a dog park. If you do feel the need to go to the dog park I dont care how nice your dog is I would muzzle him/her and NEVER take them off the leash..I have never taken capri to a dog park.We socialize her with people we know, and she plays with my boyfriends parents two dogs. this gives me peace of mind bc first of all i know that my boyfriends parents dogs are healthy and bc theres no chances of any trouble.Not only that but Im sure everyone has played rough with their pits. These are strong dogs. I cant tell you how many welts we have gotten playing with capri. she will go to grab her booda bone and if she misses she damn near takes my hand off.Its not being mean they just have very strong jaws. Im not saying that all people are bad guys but im willing to bet that if you dog was playing with another dog at the park and your dog accidently broke skin or hurt the other dog..that owner wouldnt be so nice anymore. lets say your dog did a little damage to that boxer, who is to say that owner would turn around and tell authorities that your pit attacked their dog. even though its not the truth i can tell you wose side everyone will be on. then chances are your dog will be put to sleep. id rather take unneccesary precautions then lose my dog over ignorant people. JMO


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

These dogs were never meant to get along with other dogs, they were bred to get along with there human friends not other dogs


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

alright. with a good night sleep, Ive decided that dog parks are where i can fuel the ignorance of people and put my poor Thor in danger. You guys are right i would rather not go to one than put my pups life on the line. I'm still going to bring him to parks to play and beaches, and if i was ever to go back to a dog park id have him ware a muzzle.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

**************


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

pitbullfanatic said:


> Dog parks? Thanks everyone I appreciate all the perspectives. What about Pit Bulls as therapy and service dogs? Anybody got one? How is it working for you?


I'm in the middle training Thor to be a therapy dog (for kids with cancer or mental disabilities). but hes doing great I'm are socializing him to as many walks of life as i can. and he has been trained that if he wants affection around children he is to lie down. and we are in the middle of some self control training (not taking food off the floor). the only problem that Ive run into is his occasional jumping up on adults, that is a habit that needs to end asap.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> *Not trying to call you out but as owners of dogs that are on the BSL chopping block and at the forefront of dog fear, we cannot afford to behave in this manner. If we flip out over everything, we make our dogs look bad just as we look bad if our dogs misbehave.*
> [/B]


im not going to just sit back and let my self get a ticket or something like that. did i say i would flip out over everything? i will flip out if its nessacry, and if someones giving me a $50 ticket for absolutly nothing, then im going to flip out.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

kstr0h said:


> im not going to just sit back and let my self get a ticket or something like that. did i say i would flip out over everything? i will flip out if its nessacry, and if someones giving me a $50 ticket for absolutly nothing, then im going to flip out.


If you think its cool to take an APBT to a dog park you should get a ticket for a hell of alot more than $50.00 :hammer:

Why you want to make it hard on all APBT owners?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

Marty said:


> If you think its cool to take an APBT to a dog park you should get a ticket for a hell of alot more than $50.00 :hammer:
> 
> Why you want to make it hard on all APBT owners?


i never said it was cool. i wouldnt take the dog there to be "cool".
yea , no, i shouldnt get a ticket for a hell of alot more than $50.
its a dog park, and my pitbulls a dog. if i want to take her there, i will.

im not making it hard for any apbt owners. not at all.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> im not going to just sit back and let my self get a ticket or something like that. did i say i would flip out over everything? i will flip out if its nessacry, and if someones giving me a $50 ticket for absolutly nothing, then im going to flip out.


*There are better ways to handle things and fight injustice than "flipping out". We don't know if he received the ticket for nothing; there may be ordinances he is unaware of or didn't mention. Regardless, "flipping out" is never a good idea, especially when your dog is with you. If you react poorly and amp up your energy, so will your dog. It is never necessary for an adult to "flip out". Don't get me wrong; it happens to all of us sometimes, but cooler heads prevail for a reason. 
*



kstr0h said:


> i never said it was cool. i wouldnt take the dog there to be "cool".
> yea , no, i shouldnt get a ticket for a hell of alot more than $50.
> its a dog park, and my pitbulls a dog. if i want to take her there, i will.
> 
> im not making it hard for any apbt owners. not at all.


*If there are ordinances and you do not obey them, you contribute to the bad rap these dogs have by reinforcing the general idea that these dogs are only owned by irresponsible/criminal types. If you take your dog places where there is a lot of negative energy, you are setting her up for failure. If you take her where there are off lead dogs, you are setting her up for failure. And every time a dog that can be called a "pitbull" is involved in a fight (even if they didn't start it and LOST), accused of aggression due to some idiot's fear, cited for not following local ordinances and/or confiscated by authorities, it make sit harder on every other owner and gives the BSL advocates more ammunition. Think big picture, not just backyard.*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hard heads make's a soft ass ever time!!!!

You do what you got to do dude, I'm through trying to talk to you, you will never learn till your dogs are taken and killed for no reason, if your not a part of the solution your part of the problem.... enough said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

you guys can explain allllllllllllllllllllllllll you want to me. nothing is going to change my mind.
not trying to cause a arguement or fight. but my minds set.


the dog park around me has no rules or anything stateting i cant bring a pitbull there. therefore im going to bring the dog there. and if someone gives me a problem, im going to give them a problem back. ok you dont want me giving off negative energy or whatever you said around the dog? ok well then ill put her in the car and come back and flip out.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

We tried... and thats all we can do... when your dog gets in a fight and its killed don't come back her crying the Fu**ing blues to us, we told you


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Our dogs rely on us they cannot make their own decisions. it is our responsibilities as owners to keep them out of any situation that could pose harm to them in any way.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> Our dogs rely on us they cannot make their own decisions. it is our responsibilities as owners to keep them out of any situation that could pose harm to them in any way.


and by harm i dont just mean them getting hurt. harm is in that or someone telling us that we have to put our dog down, or how about harm to our breed in general by giving haters just one more incident to pick at.


----------



## That guy (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't take my pit to a dog park either. It's a lose/lose situation if things got ugly with another dog, because you have the pit.


----------



## Michele (Jan 19, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> you guys can explain allllllllllllllllllllllllll you want to me. nothing is going to change my mind.
> not trying to cause a arguement or fight. but my minds set.
> 
> the dog park around me has no rules or anything stateting i cant bring a pitbull there. therefore im going to bring the dog there. and if someone gives me a problem, im going to give them a problem back. ok you dont want me giving off negative energy or whatever you said around the dog? ok well then ill put her in the car and come back and flip out.


*Please read. No, this was not my dog*

He is just like other dogs I would always say; He loves to go to the dog park to play every day 
Everyone loves him there, so it's ok; My dog won't fight--he wasn't raised that way 
But then one day, right before dark, A troubled young man came into the park 
He had by his side the biggest dog I'd ever seen, And unfortunately for us, both were quite mean 
We asked very nicely if they would just go; The dog answered with a snarl and the man with a harsh "NO!" 
Well his dog was a terror, threatening to all; Then he started a fight with a Lab over a ball 
They fought pretty hard and the man would not intervene; Then here comes my dog and pushes right in between 
He grabbed that big dog and thrashed him around; And with one quick jerk threw him down on the ground 
The Lab was able to escape; I heard everyone cheer; But my dog was now in a frenzy and would not let me near 
When he finally let go, what I saw stopped my heart; That big mean dog had been torn apart 
The authorities were called, the big dog was now dead; But they didn't take the big dog; they took my dog instead 
We all tried to explain that my dog saved the day; But because of his breed he was taken away 
You see my dog was a Pitbull and they don't get any breaks; One small incident is all that it takes 
A dog had died; And though he hadn't started the fight, My dog was held responsible for what happened that night 
He was deemed a danger to all and sentenced to death; And I hold him now as he takes his last breath 
It's my fault that my dog is being killed today; Please listen for a moment to what I am going to say 
Everyone warned me about his potential to fight; I said it won't happen, I am raising him right 
And now my dog is paying the ultimate price; Because I was stubborn and wouldn't take the advice He only did what he was bred to do; Learn from our story; don't let it happen to you.


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

took Thor for walk today and we went to the local baseball field. there were a couple of other dogs there so we went on in. as we got closer i had known a couple of the owners (neighbors) and let Thor off leash. Thor was playing with a German Shepard and a rottweiler mix. but of course the people i didn't know looked a little nervous. A couple of minutes pass by and a women came in with a collie. at this point there were 5 people and 5 dogs. this women walked toward us with her nose up high and stood next to all of us. 
she then said "Whos black lab? the one with the white paws?". i politely responded and said "thats my dog but hes an APBT not a lab".
The woman looked at me and said "do you enjoy being a murderer? because thats what your raising!" 
I was taken back a little and just stood there silent. she let her dog off the leash and i just stood there all quiet.
She opened up her fat mouth again and said "if i ran this country, those children eating machines (APBT) would be euthanized". 
I just sat there taking this all in, not saying anything. so after about 10 minutes of being there she was ready to leave. she went grabbed her collie by the collar and the next thing you know Lassie bit the bitch in the hand. i chuckled but kept my mouth shut. "Do you have something to say to me?!" she yelled. 
i said "well its funny how my dog has never even showed teeth and your dog just bit you. hmmm that's wierd".
"Ugh! the young generation is full of pricks" she said.
and i replyed with "the older generation full of ignorant twats!" she gasped and then was on her way. then the remaing dog owners and i laughed about the whole thing. 

i just figured id add my little adventure to this


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

hahah, its always the little dogs that are the asses and people think ours are soo bad!


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

haha its so true though. but a my question is how are you so ignorant to confuse a black lab and a pitbull? again people never cease to amaze me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> We tried... and thats all we can do... when your dog gets in a fight and its killed don't come back her crying the Fu**ing blues to us, we told you


Marty you are arguing with the same guy that thinks he will stop law enforcement if they come to get his dog.....They would not be able to take HIS dog.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OH is that the same guy?

No wonder 

Damn thanks G/F, they say thats the first thing that goes is your mind/memory


----------



## ojalegria (Jun 9, 2009)

Man i thought it was people with other breeds were bad, you guys all on here act like we own man eating Dinosaurs. I understand that a pit bull can turn ugly, but you guys keep saying how its going to happen to all of them out of no where and there is nothing you can do to stop it. Why can't people be more positive about our breed, i thought this forum was about people that, like me, wanted pits to be looked at as a dog we chose to get and love till the end even with there bad name. If you go into it with that attitude that your dog can snap and turn into a killing machine your just as bad everyone who looks at a pit as a bad dog that shouldn't be anywhere but confined to a cage, and im not trying to start a fight im just giving my opinion. and i dont want people hate me or my pups for saying what on my mind because i thought thats what forums were about but if it happens it happens i guess. I love my dogs and im not going to look at them and some breed that should be revoked of normal k9 privileges just because the name is pit.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe this will tell you why were the way we are...

Pit Bull Community is dedicated to the preservation of the pit bull in its original form as a game-bred dog and in its modern incarnations as a loving companion pet and top competitor in weight pull competitions and conformation shows. We are opposed to all forms of animal cruelty, and do not promote any illegal activities, but we celebrate the history of the pit bull and value its qualities of courage, strength and tenacity as the essence of the breed. We are therefore against all forms of breed-specific legislation, and work to protect the constitutional rights of pit bull owners.

Pit Bull Community's primary goal is to provide education to the public about the nature of the American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) and related breeds such as the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, all of which are often referred to as "pit bulls." These breeds have become the media's current choice of "dangerous dog," following the German Shepherd, the Doberman Pinscher, and the Rottweiler. In light of today's barrage of newspaper reports of pit bull attacks, it is hard to imagine that today's "bad dog" was once favored in the United States.

The shift in the mass media's portrayal of the pit bull, from the loyal family pet of Our Gang's Petey to a fearsome beast, as well as the rise in breed-specific legislation banning pit bulls, is the result of widespread misinformation and prejudice. The imputation of actions and characteristics of individual dogs to an entire breed, which forms the basis of breed-specific legislation (BSL), is analogous to human racism or classism.

Moreover, with a wide range of sizes and colors, and an ever-increasing mixed-breed population, the pit bull presents a challenge for those who would define it. These days, it seems that everyone knows what a "pit bull" is and that "they" are dangerous. This ambiguous status has led to vague definitions of the pit bull in breed-banning ordinances, and the label "pit bull" has been applied generically to any dog that appears dangerous. In fact, over eighty percent of Americans, when faced with pictures of the American Pit Bull Terrier and related breeds, fail to correctly identify the APBT.

The American Pit Bull Terrier is descended from the fighting dogs that came to the United States from England and Ireland in the late 19th and early 20th century. Although some dispute its heritage, the APBT is generally thought to have been the result of a cross between the original English Bulldog and a smaller, game terrier, a cross which was then refined on American soil. The United Kennel Club (UKC) was formed in 1898 to recognize the APBT, and other pit bull registries have been founded since, which reward conformation based on performance rather than on size, color or other physical characteristics.

Despite the media's portrayal of fighting dogs, it is precisely the APBT's history as a fighting dog that has made it such a fine companion animal. Bred to be handled extensively by humans who regularly separated fighting dogs in the pit, APBTs became uniquely human-friendly; an APBT who would injure a human, without human error or provocation, was removed from breeding stock. The true, game-bred APBT is thus uniquely responsive to humans and will go to amazing lengths to please its owner.

The gameness of APBTs also allows them to excel as working dogs, in sports such as hog hunting and weight pulling. Because they are so friendly to humans, APBTs are not suitable for guard dogs. Even though the myth, that pit bulls have locking jaws has been completely debunked, they are powerful natural athletes, and encouraging them to be aggressive toward humans is tantamount to criminal action.

Although APBTs typically do not bite people, any dog of any breed will bite a person under certain circumstances. Like any dog, an APBT should always be supervised around young children. Many people, when talking about a pit bull, will call a dog that bites an individual a "man-biter." A man-biter will go after man like another animal with all intent to take it out. At least 99.99% of APBTs will not attack a human, but many display protective instincts and will defend their family and/or property. Humans are most always the ones to blame when a dog bites someone - they have failed in some way, but refuse to take blame for their inability to properly raise, house, and train their pets correctly. It is always easier to blame the dog, its breed, or its genetic makeup, than to take responsibility, train them correctly from day one, and should a problem arise, seek professional help. It is the irresponsible owners who have allowed accidents to happen which could have been prevented, and are now threatening to destroy the pit bull breeds.

Even though the APBT is the most reliably human-friendly of breeds, they often become dog-aggressive when mature (beginning anywhere from six months to two years of age and continuing for the rest of their adult lives). APBTs do not need to be trained to fight other dogs - it is in their nature. Contrary to popular opinion, dog-aggression cannot be "loved out" or "trained out" of APBTs, but it is typically apparent and controllable through supervision and separation of dogs. In fact, dog-aggression is also common in other bully and terrier breeds, and has nothing whatsoever to do with aggression toward humans.

For these reasons, persons who aspire to own an APBT take on a great responsibility. These dogs must be supervised around other dogs, cats, or pets and many should be the only house pet. Even though chains are out of favor among animal welfare advocates today, often with good reason, a well-maintained chain set-up is often the best outdoor containment system for an APBT, and allows them a great deal more exercise and safe interaction than a dog run or kennel. Although parting sticks and exercise equipment are characterized by law enforcement as evidence of dog fighting, they can also be hallmarks of responsible ownership and well cared-for APBTs. We believe that all of these responsibilities are a small price to pay for such a wonderful companion.

We do not condone the indiscriminate breeding of pit bulls, and do not allow posts relating to dogs for sale or stud, when there are countless homeless and unwanted pit bulls being put to death daily in America's shelters. While we support rescue efforts, we are not animal rights extremists. We denounce the mass extermination of pit bulls seized when dogfighters are arrested. Most of these dogs and puppies are similar in temperament to other APBTs and can be successfully placed in homes as pets or with working families. In addition, limited breeding programs, undertaken by knowledgeable and responsible breeders, are necessary to preserve the APBT for future generations.

Pit Bull Community rejects BSL as an unconstitutional infringement on the rights of Americans, based in a vicious prejudice that seeks to destroy an honorable tradition. Many people do not realize it, but there exists an entire culture and way of life in the United States built around caring for and raising APBTs. This breed is an important historical and cultural legacy, and the staff of Pit Bull Community believe that public safety is best served by preserving the APBT in its original form: as a game-bred dog.

We at the Pit Bull Community hope to increase public understanding and dispel the myths surrounding the APBT and the related breeds known as "pit bulls." Please, do your part to educate yourself and others, and save America's dog as well as life as we know it for the owners and lovers of this heroic breed!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wake up!!! our rights are being taken daily by the media


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> You're supposed to socialize in a more controlled environment... maybe someones back yard... not with alot of dogs..with more like one or two that way if there's an accident it's more manageable. Our dogs are not loving to other animals...they were bred to love humans... Honestly... no matter what, if you have an APBT it doesn't matter how much you socialize them when they get older they still will not like other dogs... Socializing with other animals is basically pointless and detrimental to our breed to ignore the purpose in which they are/where bred for. You may feel comfortable having your dogs around other animals, but mark my word, your setting you and your dog up for failure further down the road.


:goodpost:

I have never or will ever step foot in a dog park with Chino. He socializes with his parents, my friends boxer and lab, and my other buddies great pyrenese. A pitbull does not need friends. It's friends and family are the humans who love him.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ojalegria said:


> Man i thought it was people with other breeds were bad, you guys all on here act like we own man eating Dinosaurs. I understand that a pit bull can turn ugly, but you guys keep saying how its going to happen to all of them out of no where and there is nothing you can do to stop it. Why can't people be more positive about our breed, i thought this forum was about people that, like me, wanted pits to be looked at as a dog we chose to get and love till the end even with there bad name. If you go into it with that attitude that your dog can snap and turn into a killing machine your just as bad everyone who looks at a pit as a bad dog that shouldn't be anywhere but confined to a cage, and im not trying to start a fight im just giving my opinion. and i dont want people hate me or my pups for saying what on my mind because i thought thats what forums were about but if it happens it happens i guess. I love my dogs and im not going to look at them and some breed that should be revoked of normal k9 privileges just because the name is pit.


Please read Marty's post. We all love our dogs on here, but we refuse to let them be another Media Headline after someone else's ignorance puts them there.

the apbt was bred for game. If your dog is lazy and doesnt have much drive, it's probably no where near the true APBT. You can't trust a dog not to fight when it's in their bloodline. To assume that your pitbull will play nice after 6 or so months is just ignorant.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Wake up!!! our rights are being taken daily by the media


I think you pretty much covered what i was gonna say but im gonna put it in my own words LMAO



DCPitbull said:


> I understand the dog park thing, but why let my "Dog" miss out on a "Dog" park. when i supervise carefully and bring his own water bowls to prevent kennel cough and other parasites and viruses.


The American Pit Bull Terrier is the ultimate dog. Hands down. Never before, or since, has there been a dog who is been bred for their ability, their prey drive, and their loyalty. This dog has an insatiable desire to please it's owner and works tenaciously to complete a task. If challenged, a APBT will very seldom refuse a fight. APBTs were not bred to be Human Aggressive (HA) but are known to be Dog and Animal Aggressive (AA or DA) because of how they were bred. It wasn't until the 80s that dogfighting and game testing became illegal. You have to consider that you have no doubt, one of the strongest breeds to ever roam the land.

Not only do you have a very powerful dog, but the Media, along with organizations like PETA have contorted the publics view about this very breed, which was once America's dog (Just look at Pete from the Lil Rascals). Ignorance is bliss and there will always be those just basking in it, so they don't care if it's a mix, or even if it is one. If it looks like a pit (to the OP) then it's a pit. This is why people are uncomfortable in a puppy class with your dog.

If you continue to take your puppy to a dog park, you are just setting you and your loved canine up for failure. He might play nice and everything now, but there is a limit to that. Once a APBT reaches sexual maturity, there is no trusting your dog not to fight. No walking off leash. No Dog Parks. PERIOD.

And I see some of you saying "But there's biggers stronger dogs then my pitbull at the dogpark"

Put a bull and a bulldog in a ring and tell me who comes out the victor. Again... THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A DOG BRED LIKE THIS. FOR ITS GAMENESS, ITS WILLINGNESS TO GET THE JOB DONE, AND ITS OVERALL STRENGTH.


----------



## ojalegria (Jun 9, 2009)

I understand that there is people out there ruining our breed and yes the media eats it all up. But those People are the ones who get a pit bull to fight them or because they think its cool to own a pit. I'm not one of those people as you guys might fear. I don't have my dog because i think its cool, I got my dogs because I love them and because I wan't to give them a normal life. Not a life of being shown off because of thier breed. If i want to give my dog a social life then I will. I get were you all come from about bad things happening at the dog park, ok Ill take that in. Its not going to stop me from going there, yes i will be more aware and when they get bigger i will most deff look for other ways to socialize them. But for right now, my dogs love being at the dog park and dog beach and seeing that we live in a apartment im not going to take that away from them. Yes like i said when they are older i will hopefully have a bigger place with space for them to play and i will look for alternatives for socializing them. Dont think I have not taken what everyone is say in. For now Kane and Ella will continue to go to the parks and beach till I the owner no longer see it appropriate.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> you guys can explain allllllllllllllllllllllllll you want to me. nothing is going to change my mind.
> not trying to cause a arguement or fight. but my minds set.
> 
> the dog park around me has no rules or anything stateting i cant bring a pitbull there. therefore im going to bring the dog there. and if someone gives me a problem, im going to give them a problem back. ok you dont want me giving off negative energy or whatever you said around the dog? ok well then ill put her in the car and come back and flip out.


if someone gives me a problem, im going to give them a problem back

Wow man. You know what I'm not proud to say it but thats the attitude that I had when I was running the streets and the very same attitude that's had me locked up and near death on various occasions. These people here are not trying to diss you or say that how you feel is wrong, but I do have to tell you that some of your views are uneducated.

Someone that can't keep their cool in todays day and age should not own an APBT in the first place. If you can't accept that it's different from any other breed, then you need to find yourself another dog.

Dog parks are fine, if your dog doesnt have a 200 year plus history of fighting to the death in the "box". Do a little bit of research on how game lines became game lines and how our breed became DA and maybe you will think twice about trusting your dog around other dogs. You must have a really young puppy. He might be gine now, roll into submission and let other dogs lick his butt but I promise he won't be that calm when approached as he gets older. I'm sure he's a good boy around you and your family, as Human Aggression is a serious fault and it spells euthanasia, but you cant breed the animal aggression out of a fighting dog in two decades. No way


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ojalegria said:


> I understand that there is people out there ruining our breed and yes the media eats it all up. But those People are the ones who get a pit bull to fight them or because they think its cool to own a pit. I'm not one of those people as you guys might fear. I don't have my dog because i think its cool, I got my dogs because I love them and because I wan't to give them a normal life. Not a life of being shown off because of thier breed. If i want to give my dog a social life then I will. I get were you all come from about bad things happening at the dog park, ok Ill take that in. Its not going to stop me from going there, yes i will be more aware and when they get bigger i will most deff look for other ways to socialize them. But for right now, my dogs love being at the dog park and dog beach and seeing that we live in a apartment im not going to take that away from them. Yes like i said when they are older i will hopefully have a bigger place with space for them to play and i will look for alternatives for socializing them. Dont think I have not taken what everyone is say in. For now Kane and Ella will continue to go to the parks and beach till I the owner no longer see it appropriate.


I have a big back yard, yet I take my dog everywhere it can be.. EXCEPT the dog park. I own a 4 month old puppy. I don't trust him not to fight. He is wonderful around new dogs on walks and his puppy friends that he knows from play dates, but NEVER will i just assume that because he's this way now that thats gonna be how he acts. you dont want to take the "dog park" away from your dog, but the things that happen there will surely take your dog from you. when a apbt is challenged by another dog, it's not likely that it will back down.. In fact, it will fight to the death. So you tell me... which is worse "breaking the news to your dogs that you cant go to the dog park?" or losing your dogs altogether?

and you talk about people ruining the breed when youre doing one of the very things that's going to continue bringing negative attention.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ojalegria said:


> IIf i want to give my dog a social life then I will. I get were you all come from about bad things happening at the dog park, ok Ill take that in. *Its not going to stop me from going there*,


Theres the problem once again


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by ojalegria View Post
IIf i want to give my dog a social life then I will. I get were you all come from about bad things happening at the dog park, ok Ill take that in. Its not going to stop me from going there,



Marty said:


> Theres the problem once again


hahahahaha this is just like PETA saying that we don't OWN animals, that we're just their LEGAL GUARDIANS

lol

it really is people like this who are gonna learn from one very ugly incident. I hope if that happens you learn then.


----------



## ojalegria (Jun 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> Theres the problem once again


I said FOR NOW, I will not stop taking them there. I never intended to take them there when they get bigger. For now at four and five months I don't see it necessary to stop taking them yet. Plus the people that we go with are all friends and if something were to happen they wont go calling 911 on me.
Yes this has made me think about what its doing to our breed over all. With that said i will not allow them to play with unfimilier dogs and i will have them leashed if people other then our group is there.
But like staffdaddy says when they get older is when they will no longer roll into submission and let other dogs lick their butts. They are still young and playfull for right now though. Don't think i don't know what my dog will become.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ojalegria said:


> But like staffdaddy says when they get older is when they will no longer roll into submission and let other dogs lick their asses.


Well really I was being a smart alec because this is an issue that's discussed all the time. You dog could be submissive one moment, and because normally because at the dog park theyre unleashed, you would miss most of the warning signs. Next thing you know you and your friends are trying to break up a fight between your pitbull and some other breed of dog, whose probably getting his ass torn up. Then your friends being understanding and everything, would say something like " i cant believe he locked up on fido like that" and it all goes to hell. Obviously you have never seen an incident like this.

I was at the dog park the other day with my buddy and his Boston Terrier. He knows better than to ask why I didn't bring Chino with me, but I have no problem with the dog park in general. We were watching Sadie play when this fight between a Boxer and what looked to be an APBT broke out. Within seconds the boxer's pretty white coat had been stained and the idiot owner of the APBT had no idea how to get his dog off of it. No one saw it coming... There were like 12 dogs, all running around eachother, having a blast and I guess the boxer got territorial and BOOM.

Your apbt will NEVER say no to a fight. Like marty said, you can't love it out of him. I wish you or your dogs no harm, however don't come crying when the inevitable happens. I'm not picking on you personally or attacking you, but I have learned a few things myself the hard way. Most of the people on here are seasoned pitbull owners and know a lil thing or two. It's best to learn before you have to learn from your own experience.


----------



## ojalegria (Jun 9, 2009)

lol dear god what kind of dog parks do you guys go to. I have never seen any of this behavior at that parks. But okay fine ill take it from the seasoned pitbull owners. I'll try out some alternatives for my pups. But that still don't mean people don't get under my skin about the way they look at our breed.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

EVen though you havent seen this behavior at dog parks yet, I am sure you are familiar with people saying they want to take their dog to the dog park to socialize it. You socialize puppies like that, not dogs, many irresponsible owners (of any breed) think that a DA dog can be worked with at dog parks, and let them loose on innocent pets. If someones feisty lab attacks your friendly pit, it can turn the DA switch on in your dog, and then there's no turning back. I just feel like it's my job to protect my dog from other people's bad decisions. You can live your life without an incident, but who wants to feel the regret if the "what if" happens.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Marty you are arguing with the same guy that thinks he will stop law enforcement if they come to get his dog.....They would not be able to take HIS dog.


your darn right i would stop them.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

ojalegria said:


> lol dear god what kind of dog parks do you guys go to. I have never seen any of this behavior at that parks. But okay fine ill take it from the seasoned pitbull owners. I'll try out some alternatives for my pups. *But that still don't mean people don't get under my skin about the way they look at our breed.*


This is exactly what we all want to change and why so many owners are vigilant about places like the dog parks. It's not about thinking our dogs are monsters but about accepting what can happen and choosing to prevent it. Being worthy of your animals means, in part, not setting them up for failure. Placing a dog that has the drive and ability to not only fight, but end a fight in an uncontrolled situation could be dangerous. You could go to the same park everyday for 6 months and then the very next time, boom, a fight. It happens, it's happened to almost all of us. Parks can be great places to take your dogs, on leash and controlled, but I personally wouldn't take ANY dog off lead in any park, dog park or regular park.

And just as a BTW, none of my dogs are DA, none of them have exhibited any signs (yet) but I make sure that if the day comes, I am prepared and in control.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> your dam right i would stop them.


you are very amusing. :hammer: :rofl: :hammer:

so are you 16 or 17? :rofl:


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> if someone gives me a problem, im going to give them a problem back
> 
> Wow man. You know what I'm not proud to say it but thats the attitude that I had when I was running the streets and the very same attitude that's had me locked up and near death on various occasions. These people here are not trying to diss you or say that how you feel is wrong, but I do have to tell you that some of your views are uneducated.
> 
> ...


well thats not my problem that you were locked up and almost died.
im not dumb and i learned not to make descisions that will get me put in jail or die over. i can keep my cool, but somtimes things happen and im not always going to keep my cool and put up with it. i most def should own a apbt. just becasue we dont agree on the same things doesnt mean i shouldnt own one. no matter what anyone says, not all pitbulls are da so people need to relax. how i feel is my view and opinion, and who are you to say its wrong? if i bring my dog and watch her closley to a dog park, whats wrong with that? NOTHING. and if i see signs, of anything, well i wont bring her anymore. if a dog barks or growls at a person as a puppy, they have to be tought not to. its understandble, there scared and or protecting you. when there older and they havent learned its a different stoty.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> you are very amusing. :hammer: :rofl: :hammer:
> 
> so are you 16 or 17? :rofl:


age doesnt matter and no im not 16 or 17.
and YOUR SOO FUNNY! haha no YOUR the amusing one.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> age doesnt matter and no im not 16 or 17.
> and YOUR SOO FUNNY! haha no YOUR the amusing one.


should I correct your grammar and spelling or just say thank you for the compliment??


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> should I correct your grammar and spelling or just say thank you for the compliment??


you understood what i said so does it really matter how i spelt it? 
is this english class? yea i didnt think so


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

This argument is getting very elementary. Dude you need to chill about how to talk to people. I said I did dumb shit that almost got me there but it sounds like youre calling me dumb. Well im calling you stupid for taking your dog to the dogpark! WHOS GONNA BE THE DUMB ONE WHEN YOUR DOG IS ON A HEADLINE?

HA.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> your dam right i would stop them.


Hmmm you wouldnt do anything to get thrown in jail now huh? Sounds like youre just lucky your young age and ignorance hasn't caught up with you.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> who are you to say its wrong? if i bring my dog and watch her closley to a dog park, whats wrong with that? NOTHING. and if i see signs, of anything, well i wont bring her anymore.


Who am I to say it's wrong. Read. It's not just me. Anyone who is openminded enough to understand why it's a bad idea is just a little better off then you and your dog.

You can watch closely, but I seriously doubt you keep her on lead the whole time youre there. Anytime you let your dog off lead you're risking it. I doubt you can outrun your dog. Or even own/know how to use a breakstick.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> This argument is getting very elementary. Dude you need to chill about how to talk to people. I said I did dumb shit that almost got me there but it sounds like youre calling me dumb. Well im calling you stupid for taking your dog to the dogpark! WHOS GONNA BE THE DUMB ONE WHEN YOUR DOG IS ON A HEADLINE?
> 
> HA.


yea iam calling you dumb you retard.

lol i will talk to you HOW EVER I WANT TO. my dog wont be on a headline, i love how you guys keep saying stuff like that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> yea iam calling you dumb you retard.
> 
> lol i will talk to you HOW EVER I WANT TO. my dog wont be on a headline, i love how you guys keep saying stuff like that.


whatever youre probably the same kind of person who thinks rednose is a bloodline. `i wish you lived somewhere near me you little punk


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> whatever youre probably the same kind of person who thinks rednose is a bloodline. `i wish you lived somewhere near me you little punk


of course thats me! haha you wish i lived near you? your just so tough right?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ojalegria said:


> I said FOR NOW, I will not stop taking them there. I never intended to take them there when they get bigger.


SO wnen the fight breaks out you'll stop?

Damn I think its a little to late then :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> of course thats me! haha you wish i lived near you? your just so tough right?


well you might make a joke out of it, but youre really closed minded.. and we don't have to agree on certain points, which most of them won't be as important. But the issue at hand is something that the media thrives on, and I don't see you giving two shits about the breed if you won't open up and listen. Youre being bullheaded amongst people who are trying to help you.

And the statement about you living close... I don't think I'm tough, but seeing how you lived would be a confirmation to my assumptions. I think you need to learn about respect..

Here's the kicker. Youre going to just say some silly little four word sentence or something to try and put me down. It's your closed minded self that has a bunch of people talking shit to you.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> SO wnen the fight breaks out you'll stop?
> 
> Damn I think its a little to late then :hammer:


lol.. "Well he normally isn't like that! That's not like my dog to do that!" :flush:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

kstr0h said:


> age doesnt matter and no im not 16 or 17.
> and YOUR SOO FUNNY! haha no YOUR the amusing one.


OK just to let you know I married in !977 so I'm not a dumb kid as you think 

What yr was you born?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Staffy, just give up, Marty gave a solid and rational, as well as detailed argument, but it didn't work. You can't educate everyone, no sense getting banned over someone else's issue. Just walk it off  You can sleep soundly at night knowing you have done everything you can for Chino and the breed, when it comes down to it, some people just have to learn the hard way, and honestly I hope they get to live forever in blissful ignorance, because I would never wish bad on a dog to prove a point.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Marty said:


> OK just to let you know I married in !977 so I'm not a dumb kid as you think
> 
> What yr was you born?


Please forgive me Marty....

I was a only year old when you got married!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm 23. But you know what? It's funny when you look back on the shit youve been through. I think that's what really shows your age. You gotta learn sometime or another.

And that goes for what I said, Floor Candy. I admit, I should let it go and stop dignifying his words with my response... But like I said you gotta learn somewhere, and if it's not from a community who loves the breed and promotes responsible awareness... Then it's going to be somewhere he didn't want to learn. 

Kstroh... You know what. I guess I am a retard. For thinking I could talk some sense into you.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> well you might make a joke out of it, but youre really closed minded.. and we don't have to agree on certain points, which most of them won't be as important. But the issue at hand is something that the media thrives on, and I don't see you giving two shits about the breed if you won't open up and listen. Youre being bullheaded amongst people who are trying to help you.
> 
> And the statement about you living close... I don't think I'm tough, but seeing how you lived would be a confirmation to my assumptions. I think you need to learn about respect..
> 
> Here's the kicker. Youre going to just say some silly little four word sentence or something to try and put me down. It's your closed minded self that has a bunch of people talking shit to you.


yea iam close minded with certain things, thats just how iam. i know tons about respect. just because im not respecting you, doesnt mean i dont know about it. im saying short answers because what am i supposed to say back to you? your putting me down, im putting you down, your just typing these long ass respones, unlike me. some people are tying to help me but some people are also bascially just saying there right and im wrong. and i think thats bullshit.

your 23? not much older then me buddy, im turning 20 in a few months. so dont act like you know everything casue your older. casue your really not.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> yea iam close minded with certain things, thats just how iam. i know tons about respect. just because im not respecting you, doesnt mean i dont know about it. im saying short answers because what am i supposed to say back to you? your putting me down, im putting you down, your just typing these long ass respones, unlike me. some people are tying to help me but some people are also bascially just saying there right and im wrong. and i think thats bullshit.
> 
> your 23? not much older then me buddy, im turning 20 in a few months. so dont act like you know everything casue your older. casue your really not.


Sometimes, when a person or people have an opposite opinion or are speaking from experience you don't yet have, it can make you feel defensive...but really, go back and read the posts....EVERYONE is trying to be helpful. YOU are choosing to not accept that help and to essentially spit in the face of others. I'm sorry if you feel ganged up on but put your self into a different frame of mind and REALLY CONSIDER the things that have been said about ownership, dog parks and being a successful responsible owner.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> yea iam close minded with certain things, thats just how iam. i know tons about respect. just because im not respecting you, doesnt mean i dont know about it. im saying short answers because what am i supposed to say back to you? your putting me down, im putting you down, your just typing these long ass respones, unlike me. some people are tying to help me but some people are also bascially just saying there right and im wrong. and i think thats bullshit.


I have not personally gone to every post youve made and said how youre wrong about certain things.. And bro, I gotta admit, this discussion has me running hot. But in THIS case, I believe you are wrong.

I take my dog to work with me, and I'm lucky I'm one of the few people I know who has this priviledge. I am still learning, obviously because at 10 weeks, my puppy was off lead for a matter of seconds, and it was long enough for him to get his paw jammed in the store doors.

I wanted to blame everyone but myself, when what it really boils down to is thinking that certain things wont happen to you. Im sure you love your dog... And me trying to beat something into your head is like a parent trying to teach you before you learn a tough lesson yourself.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hirihat said:


> Please forgive me Marty....
> 
> I was a only year old when you got married!!!


I got into these dogs when My son was born! hes 24 now :rofl:

I live and breath these dogs :rain:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hers my big qyestion!!?? Kstroh! have you ever broken up a dog fight? I hate to break it to you but it changes your life forever. possibly in unimaginable ways. you may trust your dog all the way to the bank but he will NOT put up with onother dog up in his a**. no matter what training or therapy stuff or agilty. maybe your dog has a sore ass and a dog is pushing his limits your dog will infact "snap" and out of no where hell stretch some little kids beagle to about 16 feet long. and the damage to the kid from trying to save his dogs life from a vicious "pitbull attack"! at that point your least problem would be when the cops come and shoot your "pitbull" 13 times cause they too felt threatened by your great and trustworthy dog. its the lawsuits and the fines and the lawyers and a court order to never have a dog in your posession again. but again, live and learn at yours and my dogs expense


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> your 23? not much older then me buddy, im turning 20 in a few months. so dont act like you know everything casue your older. casue your really not.


I never said "oh i bet im older than you!" or "I know everything"

I never implied that I know everything. Im saying at 23, the road I have traveled down has taught me a lot. A lot for my age is all I am saying. Dude I was just as argumentative as you are when I was 20. But it goes to show, it doesn't take a lot of difference. Some of the things that you realize as life goes on just kinda pop up and youre forced to change the way you view things. I don't expect you to have some "long ass" response, but seeing one with some thought put into it would sound better than just a quick smart ass comeback. I don't want to continue arguing about who's doing what because it has gotten us out of the original topic. Point is, our dogs would kick the shit out of someone elses husky, dobe, lab, shepard, etc. All larger dogs. Some might be stronger. But none have the willingness to fight overall like a apbt.

And I never said it is every dog. I cross my fingers every day that Chino isn't DA. Because it's more to deal with. If I get another dog and he's DA, then I have to take more time and crate and rotate, keep them separated, etc. What I won't do is put myself in a situation where my dog is considered "viscious" because he was provoked by someone elses dog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Let me add this. I really hope to see you in other posts stating your case and sharing your experiences. But as far as dog parks and dog fights, the fact that your dog hasnt shown any sign of DA makes it easy to see it the way you do. I don't wish harm on you OR your dog.. 

Please don't think of me as just coming at you hard or saying I'm tough.. But we all have to learn. I think Ive beat that like a dead horse, but the only reason I keep stating it is prevention is key. 

It sounds insane compared to what we're talking about... But let's say you have a friend who's sexually active and you hear him talk about "pullin out works, my girl aint gonna get pregnant" and then BAM he gets her knocked up... He's heard it a million times "use a rubber" but it was doing what felt good and not what was right in that case that would get him in that situation. Again, very different situation, but it's an example that some lessons in life are learned harder than others.

Im sure you love your dog very much... And you can talk sweet to it and take care and show affection... But what do you say to a dog who's being carried away by animal control because he defended himself?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Let me add this. I really hope to see you in other posts stating your case and sharing your experiences. But as far as dog parks and dog fights, the fact that your dog hasnt shown any sign of DA makes it easy to see it the way you do. I don't wish harm on you OR your dog..
> 
> Please don't think of me as just coming at you hard or saying I'm tough.. But we all have to learn. I think Ive beat that like a dead horse, but the only reason I keep stating it is prevention is key.
> 
> ...


i love my dog more then anything and take care of her to my best ability. somtimes i get angry and say some things i dont mean but what can i say. it happens. i guess i got stuff to learn but theres just somethings that i wish werent true. i love the apbt so much but at the same time i would like to take her to the dog park. and when i here i cant do that, or that i shouldnt it pisses me off.

and i dont want anyone to think im for dog fights. casue im not.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> i love my dog more then anything and take care of her to my best ability. somtimes i get angry and say some things i dont mean but what can i say. it happens. i guess i got stuff to learn but theres just somethings that i wish werent true. i love the apbt so much but at the same time i would like to take her to the dog park. and when i here i cant do that, or that i shouldnt it pisses me off.
> 
> and i dont want anyone to think im for dog fights. casue im not.


LMAO. No one here thinks your for dog fights. I think redog was just stating that they can be horrendous... And if you don't know what youre doing when breaking one up, it could further hurt one of the dogs and even yourself. It's just an awful situation.

I'm glad you can say that about things you dont mean. That's just human... And there's some things that you just can't do with the breed. Like... You know you'll see some girl walking her golden retriever thru the neighborhood off leash... And that dog wont even change it's pace unless the owner does...
A pittie is CAPABLE of being like that, but a game dog's mind works completely different and we have to realize that most other breeds weren't bred to the standards that our dogs were. So we can't trust it to do a lot of the stuff we see with other dogs.

The chances of something awful happening normally aren't likely, but it's a lot harder to swallow after the shit does hit the fan!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i'll tell ya, this was the first eight page thread that i've ever read all the way through. 
it started as a nice informative argument and then a very informative argument then, it seemed to transform into a fight my son and daughter have, they are 7 and 9. they both argue exactly the same point just in two different ways. 
guess what, some people will take thier dogs to the dog park, and some wont. for what ever reason each side seems to be as stubborn as the other. calling into play your age or intelligence level...well i know 16 year olds smarter than 40 year olds. 
i think everyone should suck it up and realize owning an apbt is different than owning some cutesy lil dog. knowledge is the only thing that is going to differentiate a "good" apbt owner and a "bad" apbt owner. if you are going to be closed minded to ANY information, you have no right owning this breed or any dog plain and simple.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

megz said:


> i'll tell ya, this was the first eight page thread that i've ever read all the way through.
> it started as a nice informative argument and then a very informative argument then, it seemed to transform into a fight my son and daughter have, they are 7 and 9. they both argue exactly the same point just in two different ways.
> guess what, some people will take thier dogs to the dog park, and some wont. for what ever reason each side seems to be as stubborn as the other. calling into play your age or intelligence level...well i know 16 year olds smarter than 40 year olds.
> i think everyone should suck it up and realize owning an apbt is different than owning some cutesy lil dog. knowledge is the only thing that is going to differentiate a "good" apbt owner and a "bad" apbt owner. if you are going to be closed minded to ANY information, you have no right owning this breed or any dog plain and simple.


just because im close minded i shouldnt own a dog? yea thats has to be one of the dumbest things iv ever heard.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

if your unable to learn, yep, thats my opinion.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> just because im close minded i shouldnt own a dog? yea thats has to be one of the dumbest things iv ever heard.


nah dude... it's not that you shouldn't own a dog at all... it's just the type of dog you chose to bring home without busting out the books or joining a forum as informative as this one.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

huh.... well i'm only 19 and i don't take my dogs to the dog park, because i know what COULD happen......


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> huh.... well i'm only 19 and i don't take my dogs to the dog park, because i know what COULD happen......


Good Girl Megan.....:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

I would not take ANY dog to a dog park.The potential for a fight is great due to the fact that most people don't know(or don't WANT to know) any thing about dog behavior.How can you keep a dog under control if you don't(or won't) understand how dogs think/operate/function/communicate? 

Clueless owners are the bane of the dog park.I steer clear of them.No matter what breed or mix I have,a dog park and doggie daycare are the places my dogs will never go.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> I would not take ANY dog to a dog park.The potential for a fight is great due to the fact that most people don't know(or don't WANT to know) any thing about dog behavior.How can you keep a dog under control if you don't(or won't) understand how dogs think/operate/function/communicate?
> 
> Clueless owners are the bane of the dog park.I steer clear of them.No matter what breed or mix I have,a dog park and doggie daycare are the places my dogs will never go.


:goodpost:


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

Thor and i hate ignorant people, remember thats what this whole thing was about? please continue though i dont mind


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DCPitbull said:


> Thor and i hate ignorant people, remember thats what this whole thing was about? please continue though i dont mind


I think we all dislike ignorant people.

But I also think that anyone who puts their dog in that kind of situation is acting ignorantly....IMO


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> nah dude... it's not that you shouldn't own a dog at all... it's just the type of dog you chose to bring home without busting out the books or joining a forum as informative as this one.


doesnt everyone jump the gun sometimes? iv learned alot about the dog and heard ALOT of opinions on here. i dont agree with them all and dont believe them all. yea im double thinking dog parks but there not 100% ruled out yet. im going to check them out and go with my guy instinct. if i dont like them ill just have to have my friends bring there dog over and have them play in my backyard. but to me, its worth a shot to go look, see how i feel and go from there.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LMAO. No one here thinks your for dog fights. I think redog was just stating that they can be horrendous... And if you don't know what youre doing when breaking one up, it could further hurt one of the dogs and even yourself. It's just an awful situation.
> 
> I'm glad you can say that about things you dont mean. That's just human... And there's some things that you just can't do with the breed. Like... You know you'll see some girl walking her golden retriever thru the neighborhood off leash... And that dog wont even change it's pace unless the owner does...
> A pittie is CAPABLE of being like that, but a game dog's mind works completely different and we have to realize that most other breeds weren't bred to the standards that our dogs were. So we can't trust it to do a lot of the stuff we see with other dogs.
> ...


i know what your talking about with the golden retriver, i see it all the time. i wouldnt walk my dog like that either way becasue id be worried of her getting hit by a car but i get you. iv learned a decent amount but i refuse to believe that all pits are DA and that no matter what, one day when your puppy grows up they will be DA. i do understand that i have to be careful becasue if she fights no matter what its all my fault. shit just gets me mad becasue i see people walking there little maltiese and crap, and some of them are little nasty shits but when they bite its like a bad pinch so no one cares. my grandmas maltiese bites my other dog all the time who is like 80pounds heavier and luckily my dog doesnt care. otherwise one chomp and thats it for the malteise. little dogs seem to be little pricks but since there bark is worse then there bite, no one cares. idk it just makes me angry.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> i know what your talking about with the golden retriver, i see it all the time. i wouldnt walk my dog like that either way becasue id be worried of her getting hit by a car but i get you. iv learned a decent amount but i refuse to believe that all pits are DA and that no matter what, one day when your puppy grows up they will be DA. i do understand that i have to be careful becasue if she fights no matter what its all my fault. shit just gets me mad becasue i see people walking there little maltiese and crap, and some of them are little nasty shits but when they bite its like a bad pinch so no one cares. my grandmas maltiese bites my other dog all the time who is like 80pounds heavier and luckily my dog doesnt care. otherwise one chomp and thats it for the malteise. little dogs seem to be little pricks but since there bark is worse then there bite, no one cares. idk it just makes me angry.


No joke... I think most of us are all with you on this point about the smaller dogs...My final words of advice are to read up on the DA in APBTs as well as signs of them so that you are aware especially since they don't give the traditional warning signs as other breeds do. One of my females looks to the left for a split second and she's on top of another dog....she doesn't growl or get her hair standing up or anything. I think this is the point that everyone is trying to stress to every new owner of the breed.... New owners of the breed do not see the warning signs because dogmen bred for certain traits like that... most APBTs will wag their tail before, durring and after a fight. Yes, it's a happy tail wag, not an irritated one.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> huh.... well i'm only 19 and i don't take my dogs to the dog park, because i know what COULD happen......


see it aint about age baby you can be 40 and dumb or 15 and genius! LMAO


----------



## Lost.Soul89 (May 29, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> uhmmm It is my opinion that Pitbulls do not belong in dog parks sorry.


i strongly disagree with you and who ever else said that pits dont belong in parks....they are like any other dog. But then again i DO agree that if a fight breaks out...the Pit WILL be blamed. But then again, if a fight breaks out, that means that the owner wasnt paying attention to his dog.
BSL to me stands for Bull Sh** Lie. Pits pay for what irresponsible owners show them.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

I do not think I have seen one person say that YOUR dog is GOING to start a fight.
The problem with dog parks and pitbulls:
It doesn't matter if your dog submits and rolls on his back and pee's all over anything with 4 legs, if a dog grabs your dog, there is always going to be some ignorant person there who is going to point at your dog and scream viscious pitbull. 
You can argue all you want with anyone if your dog didn't do anything, but it is a pit, and alot of people will blow off your version just because your dog is a pit. 
So why endanger your dogs well being and the reputation of the breed just to feed your I can do whatever I want ego? That is what everyone is saying, it's not you, or your dog you have to worry about, it's the reputation that the uneducated have given this breed that will end up costing your pit it's life, now is that worth going to the dog so you can say , look he/she is friendly and I wanna prove it? it will only take one pitbull hater or one irresponsible owner of an aggressive animal to get your dog killed.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm on the fence for this topic..I think for socialization at a young age, PUPPY AGE, like under 1 yr (provided the dog is up to date on vacs) a dog park would be good, provided the owner is very responsible and corrects any unwanted behavior by the pup. Indi, when she meets others dogs, falls over on her side and is the poster child for a submissive dog! lol but she still gets the "is she a pit bull?" question, even tho my other dog looks like a fox/deer/basenji mix haha and no one asks what she is. Once you're dog gets older and stronger, the park may be a bad idea..because any dog can start a fight, but if that dog happens to be a pit bull it would be very bad press for the breed. I wouldn't want either of my dogs at a park with other dogs known to be DA simply for the safety of my own animals and myself who would have to break up the fight. Other owners may not be ignorant, they may just understand that pits are often DA...tho I am sure a lot of people have pits that are capable of that kind of socialization. Then there are the owners that just think every pit is a killer and why would you wanna deal with them anyway? It sucks that dog parks should be off limits to pits, but the only way to improve the image of the dog is to keep accidents from happening by avoiding the situation all together. 

Even pit owners can be leery of other pits, I know I am sometimes...because I have no idea how another owner trains/socializes/disciplines their dog. You just have to be careful with DA dogs, it just comes with the territory IMO.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Lost.Soul89 said:


> i strongly disagree with you and who ever else said that pits dont belong in parks....they are like any other dog. But then again i DO agree that if a fight breaks out...the Pit WILL be blamed. But then again, if a fight breaks out, that means that the owner wasnt paying attention to his dog.
> BSL to me stands for Bull Sh** Lie. Pits pay for what irresponsible owners show them.


It's not about what is fair anymore sorry, It is about protecting the breed.

it is my opinion, that
"anyone who takes a pitbull to the dog park IS an irresponsible owner"

but you folks have a right to your opinion, and go ahead continue to take advantage of your constitutional right to be idiots np, You obviously are putting your own me me me mentality and stupidy ahead of what is best for your dogs. 
You do not deserve to own one of these animals IMO.

And yes, Your pit will pay for your irresponsible choice to take it to the dogpark one day, and you will not even be smart enough to realise then, that it was YOUR fault for being there.
I really hope your, "I have a right to go there" gives you some comfort when they euthanise your dog or ban the breed cause of people like you who feel they have a right and put the best interest of their animals behind their own arrogance.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bulldoggin said:


> It's not about what is fair anymore sorry, It is about protecting the breed.
> 
> it is my opinion, that
> "anyone who takes a pitbull to the dog park IS an irresponsible owner"
> ...


This is officially the quote of the day


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with the quote of the day above...you can only blame yourself for your animals actions, because you present them with the situation. They do not know what a dog park is, so it is impossible for it to be unfair to them.


----------



## Lost.Soul89 (May 29, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> It's not about what is fair anymore sorry, It is about protecting the breed.
> 
> it is my opinion, that
> "anyone who takes a pitbull to the dog park IS an irresponsible owner"
> ...


well excuse me bro....so to YOU, being a responsible owner consists of having the dog live a restricted life? I believe a pit should be able to do anything and EVERYTHING other dogs can do...if you got pissed off of what i said then what ever.....i dont agree with u or anybody who thinks that way....does that make me stupid? or does that make YOU selfish?
The only thing that keeps me from taking Mala to the park is the law. Other then that i try to give her the most normal life I can. I dont deserve to own a pit lol but YOU do? fine w.e....next time u take a walk to the park, take some grass off the floor, bring it home, and let ur dog smell it so he could know what outside smells like bud. Peace.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

A restricted life would be if you kept your dog inside all day every day..as long as they socialize with there owners and maybe a few dogs here and there they should be just fine. They don't know about dog parks and other dog groups...they don't know what they are missing out on. A dog that gets exercise and love and a good home is a healthy dog. Taking a DA dog to a dog park is setting that dog up for failure. Now if your dog is the most well behaved pit ever, and never has an incident with another dog, that's great! Pits aren't the only dogs that would probably be better off having more controlled socializing either..other DA dogs could benefit as well, heck, ANY dog, even a yorkie that dislikes other dogs would be more suited in a controlled environment. Why would you wanna take the chance of your dog or someone elses getting hurt? This is a touchy subject, but everyone is allowed an opinion so don't take this post the wrong way


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

My dog lives a normal life the way I see it. She has a few dogs that she will play with, she goes on walks/jogs every day, runs around with her toys in the backyard, ect. I just dont want to put my dog in a failing position. I would rather have my dog die on the living room floor in 10-15 years instead of die at any random moment by a gun or needle.


----------



## Lost.Soul89 (May 29, 2009)

I agree with the last two replies....no, i wont take it the wrong way  none of you called me stupid or an idiot! 
Im not saying that anybody HAS to take there dog to a dog park....im saying that they should be able to. I mean, that cause of this BSL bull crap, these dogs cant live a normal life, even if our pits have there "normal lifes"....we all know its not entirely true. Because if they lived normal lifes, we would be able to take them where ever we want...THATS what i mean. I dont take Mala to the parks...I just walk her, have a few chew toys for her, I DONT tie her up outside (i wouldnt like to be chained up outside, so why should she be tied outside?)...i feed her twice a day....so yeah, if thats as close of a normal life dat shes gonna get....then she has it.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree completely..sounds like ur dog has a great life. The dog park thing I think is less of a BSL issue and more of a nature of the breed issue. Most pits are DA simply because it is in the nature of breed, just like dobermans and rotties can be aggressive towards strangers because down the line they were breed for protection. Good discussions overall tho! I like voicing my opinion, seeing as how I'm a very opinionated person !!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

so much info in this post..............


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dog Aggression in an American Pitbull Terrier shows it's ugly face in a different way then most other breeds. Reputable breeders have worked hard to breed the DA out of these dogs, so the normal signs aren't always there. I read in a post before, where Neela stated that even in a fight, a pitbull will wag their tail in a happy manner. Now tell me how often you see that with other breeds?

With most dogs, you can see tension, anxiety or fear all over the animals face. The lips curl back, the hair stands on end, they throw their shoulders low before they jump... Well with a game bred dog like the true APBT, the chances of you being able to break up a fight before it happens is slim to none. You're not going to be faster than your dog, and I seriously doubt youre walking around two feet from the dog at all times.

Tell me... At a dog park, don't you normally let your dog off leash? The sh*t can hit the fan in a matter of seconds, and unless you yourself have ever had to witness your dog showing aggression, you have no clue what it's signs are going to be. If your dog is off lead, the chances of you getting to it before some damage is caused is LITTLE TO NONE. 

First of all, your dog will be blamed and you, being irresponsible enough to take your dog and let him off leash in the first place will have to face either fines or the heart break of seeing your dog put down. 

If you know anything about the breed, you will know that it was bred to be a working/fighting dog. That's it's origins. Ever since the 1800s, a dogs game was tested and only the winners genes were passed down. So if you look at the length of time that fighting has been illegal and dogs have been bred for better temperament around other dogs, its just a fraction of the time spent making the breed the way it is. 

You might no see your dog show any DA. You may NEVER see your dog show DA. All it takes is ONE TIME. ONE TIME and youre either paying fines you didn't expect, or having your beloved dog pay the ultimate price. Either way, the media will find a way to twist it around, just to make your dog the instigator, and everyone who is for the breed loses just a little more. 

Are you not aware of what ignorance and BSL has done with America's Dog? Everyone wants their dog to be nice and play, blah blah blah... However if you spend enough time with the breed you will learn that the dogs count on you as their friends and family. They don't need the companionship of other dogs. Just your love alone will make the dog thrive.


With everyone talking about Socialization... this and that.. You own a breed designed for their tenacity. You give them a task, they don't give up til theyre finished. So at a dog park, when a little a$$hole of a dog comes up barking, challenging your APBT, tell me how you plan to take his focus off the fight. It's going to see it as a challenge, and it won't back down. Period.

Socialization with a pitbull should be introduced at the youngest age possible (considering they have their first few rounds of shots). That means taking them to pet stores, around town, NORMAL parks (on leash), fairs, dog shows, puppy classes, friends' and relatives' houses... This way they can be exposed to people and all sorts of situations. Play dates can be arranged with family and friends' dogs under your supervision, and you can even meet people at puppy classes who are willing to socialize because they understand it's going to be good for both parties.

These are mostly controlled situations. You take your dog to a park full of other dogs (who knows who has what shots), you let it off lead and you sit back, thinking you have a careful eye on your dog. Well wether you like it or not, it's only your ignorance and unwillingness to open your mind that will cost you in the end. 

I don't mean harm on anyone's dogs... But for those of you taking this lightly, I hope that you don't have to learn the hard way. Like I said before, not all of our dogs are DA, but perhaps that exact situation to trigger it hasn't presented itself yet. Be responsible, stick around and learn more about the breed you have chosen. It takes a lot more work and responsibility than any other breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> I agree completely..sounds like ur dog has a great life. The dog park thing I think is less of a BSL issue and more of a nature of the breed issue. Most pits are DA simply because it is in the nature of breed, just like dobermans and rotties can be aggressive towards strangers because down the line they were breed for protection. Good discussions overall tho! I like voicing my opinion, seeing as how I'm a very opinionated person !!


I pulled your quote Sarie because I agree with the nature of the breed. Youve hit it right on the money. Dobermans and Rottweilers can show HA because of the fact that they were ulimately bred for protection. Genes in animals are passed down in the same manner as they are in humans. When two subjects breed, they are combining certain traits, to produce a litter (or a baby) who will have a combination of this or that. Some traits being recessive, don't show in the next generation, however it doesn't in any way mean that it can't be passed down. If youre talking about a purebred APBT, it is likely to have a lot of the genes present that were present in the game tested dogs before the 1980s. It's just common sense folks!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> It's not about what is fair anymore sorry, It is about protecting the breed.
> 
> it is my opinion, that
> "anyone who takes a pitbull to the dog park IS an irresponsible owner"
> ...


:goodpost:

Good post! Great quote!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

So I read page 1, and then I read page 10. I can pretty much fill in the blanks between the two. Here's my thoughts.

1.) For those who take "pits" to dog parks, do you know what the breed was bred to do? If you answered guard the house or anything involving the term "nanny dog," you're incorrect. If you answered tear ass on other dogs until one of the two quits or dies, give yourself a cookie.

2.) Considering point 1, isn't taking a "pit" to the smorgasboard which is the dog park kind of nonsensical? 

3.) How do you socialize your dogs otherwise? Oh, I dunno... How much socializing with people do "pits" get at dog parks? How much strange footing do they encounter? How many people wearing silly hats? If the point is strictly to let the "pit" run and play with other dogs, why? For me, its far more useful that my dogs know how to ignore other dogs running up to them on leash. The scenario of them suddenly ending up in a pack of strange dogs is one they will hopefully never encounter in their life, and therefore not something I need to socialize for. In short, the dog park socializes your dog only for more dog park, and has no benefit otherwise. In addition, if their dog park experience becomes a traumatic one, you've just taken a step backward in your socialization. And you have no control over what dogs come in, so there's a good chance that will happen.

4.) If there is a law which requires "pits" to be leashed and muzzled, you've just made us all look like fools for flaunting it. Railing about the injustice of the law does not change it, unless you're railing to your city council. Ignorning the law and thinking that you'll show people how good "pits" are by pretending it doesn't exist merely shows people that "pit" owners don't obey the law anyway.

5.) Blah. Just blah. Over and out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

H224thGenSedan said:


> My dog lives a normal life the way I see it. She has a few dogs that she will play with, she goes on walks/jogs every day, runs around with her toys in the backyard, ect. I just dont want to put my dog in a failing position. I would rather have my dog die on the living room floor in 10-15 years instead of die at any random moment by a gun or needle.


If you give your dogs enough tasks, work them both physically and mentally, schedule play dates and socialize them around humans non stop, your dog will be perfectly content.

Why chance it?

I love this post! I would rather hold my dog in it's last few moments than see his life cut short because of MY choices.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

I socialize my dog( Australian Cattle Dog).I do not feel she needs to be everybody's friend,however.
She socializes with dogs belonging to friends.I teach her to ignore strange dogs.
The main reason I don't want my dog to interact with strange dogs is-Most owners don't have a clue about dog behavoir,or how to read its body language.
When I took my pup to the vet, a young girl's Lab mix was pulling her toward my pup.The Lab's hackles were raised all along the spine,and the girl was saying"be good...be good.."
I nonchalantly picked up my pup -and avoided a potential issue -because I "read" the dog's body language from the doorway.If I were clueless (like the owner) about that dog's signals,my pup would have been attacked by this dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:


> I socialize my dog( Australian Cattle Dog).I do not feel she needs to be everybody's friend,however.
> She socializes with dogs belonging to friends.I teach her to ignore strange dogs.
> The main reason I don't want my dog to interact with strange dogs is-Most owners don't have a clue about dog behavoir,or how to read its body language.
> When I took my pup to the vet, a young girl's Lab mix was pulling her toward my pup.The Lab's hackles were raised all along the spine,and the girl was saying"be good...be good.."
> I nonchalantly picked up my pup -and avoided a potential issue -because I "read" the dog's body language from the doorway.If I were clueless (like the owner) about that dog's signals,my pup would have been attacked by this dog.


Yeah, any other breed you will see those signs... APBTs are both dog agressive as well as known to show no signs of irritation... that actually thrive on confrontation which is why most owners "never seen it comin"


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ill feel fortunate. the dog park near me is very small so u can keep tabs on your dog. Everytime i go there are several pits and everyone (for the most part) totally cool with pits.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> ill feel fortunate. the dog park near me is very small so u can keep tabs on your dog. Everytime i go there are several pits and everyone (for the most part) totally cool with pits.


 *sigh*


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

I would like to enter into your conscious mind the thought of manditory human sterilization...

Some of these threads make that concept quite doable in my mind.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> I would like to enter into your conscious mind the thought of manditory human sterilization...
> 
> Some of these threads make that concept quite doable in my mind.


huh?


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> huh?


lol, s'ok, I am just tired.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

me too but it makes perfect sence to me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bulldoggin said:


> I would like to enter into your conscious mind the thought of manditory human sterilization...
> 
> Some of these threads make that concept quite doable in my mind.


I've already discussed this topic actually lol.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Yeah, any other breed you will see those signs... APBTs are both dog agressive as well as known to show no signs of irritation... that actually thrive on confrontation which is why most owners "never seen it comin"


Lucky for me,I saw the(subtle) signs BEFORE they became as obvious as I had typed earlier,when I was on the outside of the glass door to the office.

I am accustomed to reading very subtle body languge.Sometimes all you get is a teeeeeeny twitch,a small movement of the ear, etc.-something you may totally overlook if you are not in tune with your individual dog.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

:


Bulldoggin said:


> I would like to enter into your conscious mind the thought of manditory human sterilization...
> 
> Some of these threads make that concept quite doable in my mind.


:rofl:


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I've already discussed this topic actually lol.


LOL, betcha there was alot of support for it too..
I actually got into this discussion recently also, believe it came up on a breeding a 6 month old female topic.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If this is not in the right forum move it!!!

Cross post from another forum!!!

*Playtime is over! Dogfight.*

Well, here is another "it finally happened" story. I currently own 3 dogs, a male lab/dal mix(10yrs.old), 3 year female pitbull, 10 month old female pitbull. The females are "pitbull" types, they are not papered so I use the term "pitbull' very loosely. We have had the 3 year old (Chloe) for a little over a year now and we've had the 10 month old (Ellie) for about 7 months now, we raised her from a puppy.

The girls have always gotten along quite well, though they tend to play rough sometimes. They are able to eat side by side, sleep together, Ellie would always clean Chloe's ears. Ellie has also been going to obedience classes for the last 3 months and she has always been a star pupil and she totally excelled in her class. Never showed any DA whatsoever towards the other dogs even though some of them did towards her. Chloe on the other hand, tends to be dog selective. Ellie is the one dog that I have always felt the more comfortable taking out in public because she is better trained and not aggressive to other dogs.

Well, the two girls were outside together and I walked into the house for a minute to get something when I heard my son who was outside yell.My son was panicked. The dogs had gotten into a fight when their playing turned too rough. Ellie was totally latched on to Chloe's neck. She was one vicious little beazy! Even after they were separated she was screaming like a banshee cause she still wanted to get ahold of Chloe and it pissed her off that she was being held back unlike Chloe who was now listening to me and following my direction. My son's friend who was over and witnessed the whole fight was just stunned! He'd never seen dogs fight like that before and wanted to know what made Ellie like that. I'm trying to explain to him that these dogs were bred to fight, it is in their genetic code. I kinda saw this coming though because I could tell that in the past couple of weeks Ellie has been trying to assert her dominance over Chloe with some of her behaviors. She has also been "talking" back to me a bit.

If it hadn't of been for this forum, I would have been totally caught off guard with this. Luckily, I kind of expected something like this could happen and I had my break stick ready to go. I am posting this because I want all owners of this breed (especially the newer ones like myself) to read posts like this so they understand the likelihood of something like this happening. It is posts like this that probably made me realize the seriousness of owning this breed. It is most likely not "if" it happens but "when" it will happen. These dogs can be the best of friends and in the next minute it can turn ugly. I have no doubt that Ellie would have killed Chloe if we hadn't of been there to stop it, she was that crazed. It was like she was a totally different dog. Luckily, because of this board and all the other "fight" threads on here I was not unprepared for something like this.
This is not the first dogfight that we have had to break up, but I would say it was the most vicious. I had to break up a fight between Chloe and my son's pitbull, and needless to say, we don't allow them together at all anymore. Up till that point they were also playmates but no more.

I have to wonder how many unsuspecting people bring pitbulls into their home without the knowledge of what these dogs might do. I can't say enough about forums like this one that help to educate us "newbies" that are out there. Because of this forum, I have from day 1, never left our dogs alone together, not ever. I have also always expected that we may have to rotate our dogs as well.

Let's learn from other peoples experiences with this breed, because even most of the veterinarians out there don't know squat about these dogs. One vet even recommended to me to put Ellie in doggie daycare to keep her socialized and she would be fine.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> I would like to enter into your conscious mind the thought of manditory human sterilization...
> 
> Some of these threads make that concept quite doable in my mind.


Lmfao. However...I must say...sometimes that thought crosses my mind too!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It was pretty even... here's the thread

http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/5159-criminal-spay-nueter.html


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

wow, that was an interesting read, I am not going to express an opinion on what I read though lol. 

I am still all for the concept of some sort of sterilization, 
I mean c'mon, when a 13 yr old mentally challenged severe MS patient shows up in surgery for a c-section and her family is so excited that God has given their lil Nina who is drooling all over herself , a baby, I think that sterilization laws seem quite reasonable.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you still watching???????


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Marty the link didn't work


----------

